
Graph Isomorphism in Quasipolynomial Time - dnt404-1
http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~laci/quasipoly.html
======
ttctciyf
Discussed at Scott Aaronson's blog:
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2521](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2521)

